# Apache2 mysql Service net

## arrakyn

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis hier effectuer une mise a jour de mon serveur gentoo

J'ai potasser ducoup http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/openrc-migration.xml

mais me voila avec un problème:

quand je tente de lancer les service mysql ou apache2 (/etc/init.d/apache2 start)

j'me retrouve avec un message étrange:

```
ns****** conf.d # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ... *     Running dhclient ...^C * apache2: caught SIGINT, aborting

 * net.eth1: caught SIGINT, aborting

 *     start-stop-daemon: caught SIGINT, aborting

ns****** conf.d #  [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

^C

ns****** conf.d # 

```

Une idée ?

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et je sens que c'est une Gentoo Release 2 d'OVH que t'as là, auquel cas j'ai peur qu'il sera difficile de réparer quoi que ce soit sans une réinstall sur une Gentoo propre sans leurs bricoles...  :Wink: 

----------

